# [EVDL] EV Parts For Sale - Charger, DC/DC, J1772 inlet, etc.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

EV Parts - Charger, DC/DC, J1772 inlet, etc.

I have a few parts left over from a test conversion to 64 volts. The
conversion went OK, but the motor in the EV was just too small to handle the
extra power.



1. ElCon 2500 charger. Uses either 120v or 240v input. No switching
necessary, just plug it in. Very good for a J1772 upgrade. $500 (like new -
only a dozen or charging cycles on it.). This is a 60v charger currently set
for 64v (nominal) lead acid batteries. Can be reset by ElCon in Sacramento
for voltages within 10% + or - of 60v (nominal) and for various charging
curves - Lithium, PbA, Gel, AGM, etc. Comes with battery cables and
temperature compensation probe. I really like this charger, but
unfortunately my current EV is 108 volts.



2. J1772 inlet with active vehicle-side control. Mounted inside a pair of
outdoor-type aluminum switch boxes. J1772 inlet box has a door, the
plug-side has a normal duplex 5-20 (120v, 20 amp) plug. Intended for use
with the ElCon 2500. One of the outlets is paired with the J1772 inlet, and
the other is paired with a short cord that used to connect to a regular 120v
inlet connector - currently just a bare extension cord ready for your
vehicle/plug. Intended for mounting inside a vehicle, with the J1772 door on
the outside. $180.



2. Meanwell SD-200C-12 DC/DC converter. Dataplate states 36 to 72 volts
input. Adjustable output 12VDC (nominal). Puts out 16+ amps @ 12v.
Originally purchased as a spare, but I never needed to use it as the first
one is still running strong. I used a different one (same model) one in the
Citicar for the five years I owned it with no issues. $50. I have used this
model at 48 and 64 volts with good results.



3. Tall 'tower type' forward/reverse contactor set. Good for up to about 200
amps max, and 100 amps continuous. Old but still useable, some pitting on
contact points. Replacement contact points are available online. $50.



4. 12v 'heater'. Old item they used to sell at truck stops to keep your feet
warm. Small and somewhat noisy fan, but works OK as a defroster. $10.



5. 48v axial flow computer 'muffin' fans. About 5" x 5". Have 3 @ $5 each.



Tom Keenan

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120615/830d19e5/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a Delta-Q charger for your battery pack just like the Elcon brand new
for $400.00 if interested.
[email protected]

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EV-Parts-For-Sale-Charger-DC-DC-J1772-inlet-etc-tp4655693p4655695.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

